# Honey Hole is extra sweet this year



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

Went out scouting on the wasatch to one of my favorite spots and had a nice buck licking my salt and came 20 yards to me....and gents...I about went mad with fever...I can already tell this year is going to be amazing!


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

not bad, not bad at all. I would definitely get the fever watching that big buck. good luck


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice good luck


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

Nice buck, looks like he might be growing a kicker off his right side.


----------



## utahhunter678 (Nov 3, 2012)

When you say wasatch, are you talking about the avantaquin currant creek unit? If so then I will see you up there. Found some bucks but nothing like the big boy in the first pic.


----------



## utahhunter678 (Nov 3, 2012)

A few of my scouting pics from last weekend. This is my first year doing archery! Getting hard to sleep at night.


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

wasatch as in next to salt lake basically in the backyard. Ive got about 3-4 nice 4 points lined up but this guy in the first pic and in the youtube video was the big boy of the bunch so far.. and the one ive been able to get closest to....Salt its a hell of a lick!! most bucks ive seen are about 40 yards out but now that there is salt down they all dont seem to mind coming in a bit closer.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Good crap, general archery is in just a month!!:shock:


----------



## utarchery (Jun 18, 2013)

let them get bigger:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Looks like a great buck.


----------



## dadams41 (Jul 9, 2013)

nice pics! there are some huge deer on the wasatch unit. Great unit for the archery hunt. There are also some good bulls up there if you are in the right area


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

And then he showed up. I tell ya the stars must be aligning. 7/19/14 Anybull unit.


----------



## Shunter (Jul 23, 2014)

Some great looking deer and elk. The season is just around the corner.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Groganite said:


> And then he showed up. I tell ya the stars must be aligning. 7/19/14 Anybull unit.


Don't you just love when you find surprises on your cameras?
Beautiful bull. good luck


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

he brought a few friends this time...well we know at least one is real


----------



## Screaming_btf (Aug 6, 2014)

Nice!


----------

